# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum >  Domestic worker minimum wage increases

## duncan drennan

The tables regulating wage increases for domestic workers for the period 1 December 2007 to 30 November 2008 is now available.

The tables are available on the DoL's website.

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (25-Nov-09)

----------


## Debbiedle

Is there really anyone out there actually paying minimum wage?

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (25-Nov-09)

----------


## Graeme

I don't think that wage matters are prescribed by the passing of time.  So years after your maid has retired, her relatives could pressure her into going to a lawyer and suing for back wages, if it turns out that you may have dropped below the minimum at some stage.   Is that correct Eugene?

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (25-Nov-09)

----------


## Dave A

> Is there really anyone out there actually paying minimum wage?


The thought that anyone might be paying less than those rates, let alone just minimum wage...  :EEK!: 

But on the other hand, perhaps even that is better than nothing if it means someone could give employment where if it was more, they would not.

It's a tough one when you get down to the nitty gritty, but certainly if you can afford to pay more, I sincerely hope people are doing so. It _really_ is a poverty rate, huh?

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (25-Nov-09)

----------


## Graeme

I'm sure there are quite a few people who may be paying something close to the minimum wage if there are very good perks to go with the wage - like really good accomodation with hot and cold running water, a TV set, three good meals per day, uniforms, etc.     I am not aware that these are taken into account in establishing what the "wage" is for the purposes of the Act?

----------


## I Robot

Good news for cash-strapped domestic workers   

24 November 2009 

The season of goodwill has come early for thousands of domestic workers who are set to benefit from a wage increase just above seven percent, the Department of Labour said yesterday. 

Virgil Seafield, Executive Manager for employment standards, said the hike would apply in both area A and B. Area A would normally be your metropolitan areas whilst Area B would be your smaller towns. It is however necessary to contact your labour department to determine the area in which you fall. 

"Starting on 1 December, minimum wages of domestic workers employed for more than 27 hours a week in area A will rise from R6,88 per hour to R7,40. Put another way, their wages will go up from R1 340,95 to R1 442,86 per month," he said. 

Seafield said the increase was based on the consumer price index (CPI) of 6,6 percent, plus one percent for area A. 

He said wages for area B will rise from R5,63 per hour to R6,11 or from R1 097,40 to R1 191,78 per month. The latter was based on the CPI plus two percent.
Seafield said even workers employed under 27 hours in a month stood to benefit from the increase, with their minimum wages being raised from R8,12 to R8,74 per hour for area A, and from R6,65 to R7,22 for area B.

More...

----------


## BBBEE_CompSpec

Methinks you have the wrong years. The latest increases are available from the offices of the DOL

----------


## BBBEE_CompSpec

As far as I am aware I put all the minimum wage tables in my toolkit every year.

----------


## Dave A

> Methinks you have the wrong years.


That's straight off a government newsfeed and the release date is 24 November 2009  :Confused:

----------


## BBBEE_CompSpec

There are a lot of faults and typographical errors in government news feeds. I'll check the links for you guys.

----------


## Dave A

Here are the latest minimum wages for domestic workers effective from December 2010.

----------

AndyD (06-Dec-10), Martinco (06-Dec-10), wynn (07-Dec-10)

----------

